# another mercier owner



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

So I waited until the last few days to decide. 

Ordered it Monday, 27th Nov. then check my email and got purchase confirmation and an Invoice. Nov. 28 - An email from Lindsay (BikesDirect order processor) with some links on assembly instructions and a Tracking No. Also, UPS emailed with shipping information with a link to track the package/order. Nov. 30 PM while I was taking a shower, the wife got the call from UPS (at this time she didn't know I ordered a bicycle:blush2 - to expect the package on Dec. 1 which should be delivered between 8 AM and 7PM. 

So the waiting started at 8am, watched tv with the volume down(to hear the doorbell), logged on the internet, did some household chores, anything to keep me from getting bored from waiting. Around 5pm no delivery yet, so I called UPS as I am about to get anxiety attacks. The reply was, being christmas season they maybe running a little late but I am sure to get the delivery. It's not 7pm yet so I gave them the benefit of the doubt. Around 6:50pm the package arrived. I waited for 11 hours:mad2: . 

That was the downside, the upside is I ordered it Monday and got it Friday:thumbsup:. The bike shipped from Texas to California.
I couldn't wait to open the box so I took it out to check visually if everything is okay. I'll assemble it tomorrow. Pic attached:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

*finish product*

I weighed the bike with packing tied up together without pedals but with Ti post and Flite saddle = 16.8ozs or 16.5 lbs. Assembled bike with Ultegra 330g pedals and it weighed 16 lbs 12 ozs. or 16.75 lbs. Changed the post to Alien Carbon and Flite saddle = 16lbs10 ozs. This is a size 52 

My maiden ride ended with the tire blowing up.

After assembly, aired up the tires to 110psi and took it for a 17 mile ride. One hour and five minutes into the ride while spinning a 53 x 17 gear I heard a pop like the sound of a 22 rimfire going off followed by a front end wiggle.I don't know the speed as my computer's magnet wouldn't fit into the bladed spokes of the Ritchey wheels. Kinda scary but I slowed down without an incident. Anyway, I was about to fix the flat when upon inspection I saw the kevlar bead of the Kenda tires separating from the side walls (pic included).
This is the first time I suffered a tire blowing out. Anyone experienced this?

Pic of the final assembly and of the tire.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*flat tire*



midlife_xs's said:


> I weighed the bike with packing tied up together without pedals but with Ti post and Flite saddle = 16.8ozs or 16.5 lbs. Assembled bike with Ultegra 330g pedals and it weighed 16 lbs 12 ozs. or 16.75 lbs. Changed the post to Alien Carbon and Flite saddle = 16lbs10 ozs. This is a size 52
> 
> My maiden ride ended with the tire blowing up.
> 
> ...


Hi

thanks for your purchase
I am assume you find the bike to be a super deal besides the flat tire

Any number of things can cause a flat tire like this
However, if you need a new tire - just PM me your address and stuff and I'll have one sent out

We sell all kinds of tires and we find Kenda to be amoung the best; but stuff happens with all brands of tires

other than the blowout; how was the ride and perfomance of the bike?
what are your comments on the workmanship of the frame?

thanks again

mike


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your purchase
> I am assume you find the bike to be a super deal besides the flat tire
> ...


Well, my impressions so far:

On the aspect of the order being handled correctly and being delivered as promised - very good.
On the packing and attention to possible damage or prevention of it - very good.

On the bike itself:
1. everything came either packed or boxed and complete with the bonus of getting DA brakes (spec was for Cane Creeks), a set of clipless pedals (not spec'd), all necessary DA brochures, bike manual, even reflectors.
2. cables and housings were a tad longer, I think cables and housing were cut uniformly no matter what size to facilitate assembly procedures.
3. shifting works okay but needs fine tuning to be perfect.
4. assembly is not diffficult but I would advise those without wrenching experience and/or necessary tools and a bike stand to pay the extra $ for professional assembly.
5. the bike itself is good looking and shows quality of manufacture in welds, paint and overall finish.

I know no matter how pretty or nice a frame looks if it doesn't ride well it would still be junk. I will comment on the ride based on limited riding time, so initially...the frame is not harsh riding as my preconceived notion of how aluminum rides. This maybe part of the *carbon fork* and the *tires aired below max* at 110 psi (max is 125), but as others have observed, aluminum has come a long way since. On a mild downgrade I was spinning a 53 x 13 and the bike was stable at that speed. The bike cornered well responding to body inputs although not as nimble as my Cinelli, a more racing steed, which others may find nervous or twitchy.

Based on my initial impression, a good riding, beautifully finish frame, full DA drivetrain, Ritchey WCS cockpit and wheelsets. Excellent value for amount paid.

A new member of the stable.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I took Mike's offer to replace damaged tire, it came today with 2 tubes. Thank you.

Below is my size 52 Mercier. The toptube (as illustrated) measured center to center was 54 and the seat tube measured from center of bottom bracket to top of seat tube is 52. I have to agree that the actual toptube is longer than on the Mercier website. 

Anyway, this worked for me as I don't have standover on my 54 Colnago with a 54 ctt seatube and 54 ctc toptube which is what I wanted. Nevertheless, it's time to update Mercier website geometry measurements.

For reference, the size 52 came with a 100mm stem, 170 crankarms, 42 handlebar and headtube length is 11cm.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Thanks again*



midlife_xs's said:


> I took Mike's offer to replace damaged tire, it came today with 2 tubes. Thank you.
> 
> .


Thanks for your purchase and input

I am glad your replacement tire and free tubes came quickly

If you ever need anything else; you know how to reach us

have fun
be safe

mike


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

midlife_xs's said:


> ).
> This is the first time I suffered a tire blowing out. Anyone experienced this?



Yes.....this happened to me recently.........I went out on a night ride and 15 minutes into the ride I got a puncture. I had a spare tube with me so I changed it and because it was dark I don't think I did it as accurately as I should have, meaning that I don't think the tire was seated properly onto the rim. Anyway........I took off again and I could hear the sound of something rubbing with every revolution of the wheel. A few minutes later I start hearing this hissing kind of sound and then without warning I hear a sound like a gun shot, just not as loud. 

Upon insoection the tire looked exactly like yours.


----------

